# Tyre Valves



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

We have a E495 Bessecarr and last year hubby noticed one of the tyres was losing pressure. Took it to a HGV garage to have it checked out and the chap replaced metal valve with a heavy duty composite (rubber?) valve as he said the existing valve was not 'seating' properly. Travelled all over France for 8 weeks no probs with tyre then took van for service to well known supplier in Sussex and was told that the valve must be metal so had it replaced. Been away few times in van this year but now notice problem with deflated tyre (senior moment here as hubby cannot remember if this is the same tyre where valve was replaced but thinks it is!!). Before we head off to same HGV garage wondering if anyone knows if this is correct that metal valves should be used at all times?

Regards
haggisbasher


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you have steel wheels, then it is recommended that you have the steel valves, as the rim can cut into the valve and you know what happens then.

cabby


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

haggisbasher said:


> We have a E495 Bessecarr and last year hubby noticed one of the tyres was losing pressure. Took it to a HGV garage to have it checked out and the chap replaced metal valve with a heavy duty composite (rubber?) valve as he said the existing valve was not 'seating' properly. Travelled all over France for 8 weeks no probs with tyre then took van for service to well known supplier in Sussex and was told that the valve must be metal so had it replaced. Been away few times in van this year but now notice problem with deflated tyre (senior moment here as hubby cannot remember if this is the same tyre where valve was replaced but thinks it is!!). Before we head off to same HGV garage wondering if anyone knows if this is correct that metal valves should be used at all times?
> 
> Regards
> haggisbasher


If it was an HP reinforced pull in valve that was fitted ( should be clearly marked on stem TR 600HP or XHP )that is ok as they are recommended by Michelin/Continental for camper tyres and pressures up to 5.5 bar.
All steel bolt in valves are fitted by many MH manufacturers and are good for even higher pressures than required by MH's . However they are also often used by car manufacturers in alloy wheels for cosmetic reasons and are notorious for leaking pressure as they rely for the seal on a small rubber ring at the point of contact .
They can also rust against steel rims and cause corrosion against alloy because of disimilar metals.


----------

